# الايه التى تتحدث عن الطيور التى لها اربع ارجل



## the searcher (23 يوليو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن
انا سوف اضع لكم الايه وانا لا اعرف لماذا تم اغلاق هذا الموضوع!
انا والله ابحث عن الحقيقة ولا شئ غير الحقيقة وهذا هو قسم الاسئله وانا اضع سؤال
ولهذا انا اخترت هذا الاسم
the searcher
الايه هى 
(الفانديك)(اللاويين)(Lv-11-20)(. وكل دبيب الطير الماشي على اربع فهو مكروه لكم.)
واحب ان ارد على من قال ان البطريق له اربع ارجل 
البطريق ليس له اربع ارجل
لان له رجلين  وجناحان والجناحان لا تعد ارجل
الجناحان يساعده على الطيران
وارجو عدم غلق الموضوع من فضلكم
انا والله ابحث عن الحقيقة
وشكرا لكم اخوتى


----------



## Tabitha (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الايه التى تتحدث عن الطيور التى لها اربع ارجل*

*برجاء عدم خلط الامور ...  هل معنى النص اللي انت حايبه بيقول كده! بيقول الطيور الماشية على أربعه !!
ولا دبيب الطير = الحشرات الطائرة  ..... واضحة جداً   

(بغض النظر إن في العصور القديمة أنواع الطيور هذه كانت موجودة)

وبالرجوع لاحدى الترجمات الانجليزية هاتلاقيها واضحة أكتر *

*[Q-BIBLE] (11:20 Leviticus)
"'All flying insects that walk on all fours [/Q-BIBLE]*

[Q-BIBLE]*11:42
  Whatever goes on its belly, and whatever goes on all fours, or whatever has many  feet*[/Q-BIBLE]​
_____________________


----------



## My Rock (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الايه التى تتحدث عن الطيور التى لها اربع ارجل*

سلام و نعمة رب المجد
مرحب بك يا اخ the searcher



the searcher قال:


> الايه هى
> (الفانديك)(اللاويين)(Lv-11-20)(. وكل دبيب الطير الماشي على اربع فهو مكروه لكم.)


 
دبيب الطير لا يعني الطيور يا صديقي و هذا واضح جدا جدا لو اكملت قراءة العددين الذين يليان العدد 20, اي عدد 21 و 22

لنرى مع بعض الثلاثة اعداد:

*[Q-BIBLE] 
Lev 11:20 وَكُلُّ دَبِيبِ الطَّيْرِ الْمَاشِي عَلَى ارْبَعٍ. فَهُوَ مَكْرُوهٌ لَكُمْ. 
Lev 11:21 الَّا هَذَا تَاكُلُونَهُ مِنْ جَمِيعِ دَبِيبِ الطَّيْرِ الْمَاشِي عَلَى ارْبَعٍ: مَا لَهُ كُرَاعَانِ فَوْقَ رِجْلَيْهِ يَثِبُ بِهِمَا عَلَى الارْضِ. ​
Lev 11:22 هَذَا مِنْهُ تَاكُلُونَ. الْجَرَادُ عَلَى اجْنَاسِهِ وَالدَّبَا عَلَى اجْنَاسِهِ وَالْحَرْجُوانُ عَلَى اجْنَاسِهِ وَالْجُنْدُبُ عَلَى اجْنَاسِهِ.
[/Q-BIBLE]​​​*​​​ 
هل الجراد و الدبا و الحرجوان و الجندب طيور يا صاحبي؟
بالطبع لا, فهذه حشرات و هي متعددة الارجل

و للتعمق اكثر في صحة الاجابة, نجد ان الجملة العبرية المستخدمة لوصف دبيب الطير هي: עוף שׁרץ التي تعني طير داب اي الحشرة كما موضح في سياق النص اللاحق

اما عن الطيور فهو مذكور في نفس الاصحاح من العدد 13 الى العدد 19

[Q-BIBLE] 
Lev 11:13 «وَهَذِهِ تَكْرَهُونَهَا مِنَ الطُّيُورِ. لا تُؤْكَلْ. انَّهَا مَكْرُوهَةٌ: النَّسْرُ وَالانُوقُ وَالْعُقَابُ 
Lev 11:14 وَالْحِدَاةُ وَالْبَاشِقُ عَلَى اجْنَاسِهِ 
Lev 11:15 وَكُلُّ غُرَابٍ عَلَى اجْنَاسِهِ 
Lev 11:16 وَالنَّعَامَةُ وَالظَّلِيمُ وَالسَّافُ وَالْبَازُ عَلَى اجْنَاسِهِ 
Lev 11:17 وَالْبُومُ وَالْغَوَّاصُ وَالْكُرْكِيُّ 
Lev 11:18 وَالْبَجَعُ وَالْقُوقُ وَالرَّخَمُ ​
Lev 11:19 وَاللَّقْلَقُ وَالْبَبْغَاءَ عَلَى اجْنَاسِهِ وَالْهُدْهُدُ وَالْخُفَّاشُ
[/Q-BIBLE]​​​​​​​ 
فلو كان التكلم عن الطيور كان الاجدر ذكرها في الاعداد من 13 و الى 19 بدل من ذكرها مع الحشرات من العدد 20 الى 23



> وارجو عدم غلق الموضوع من فضلكم
> انا والله ابحث عن الحقيقة


 
شئ رائع انك تبحث عن الحقيقة, نكلب منك المزيدمن التأني و التمعن قبل القفز لاستنتاجات شخصية
و مرحب بك من جديد

ينقل الى الرد على الشبهات
سلام و نعمة


----------



## the searcher (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الايه التى تتحدث عن الطيور التى لها اربع ارجل*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
عزيزى my rock
انا معك ان الايه تتحدث عن الحشرات اوك
ولكن هل الحشرات لها اربع ارجل؟
هذا مستحيل لان الحشرات لها ست ارجل وليس اربع ارجل
ارجو الشرح او اعطاء اى موقع يحتوى على اسماء حشرات لها اربع ارجل
وشكرا لاعتبارى صديق لكم وارجو ان تكون الحوارات هادفه
انا والله ابحث عن الحقيقة
وشكرا


----------



## استفانوس (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الايه التى تتحدث عن الطيور التى لها اربع ارجل*

اخي الحبيب
ان مفهوم المسيحية للكتاب المقدس
ليس حرفيا
كمالقران
اسمح لي بسؤال انت بتصنيف العلمي ماذا يقال عنك
هل  انت من ذوات الاربعة ام من ذوات الاثنان
ارجو ان يكون وصلك الجواب


----------



## مسلم موحد (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الايه التى تتحدث عن الطيور التى لها اربع ارجل*

لماذا حذف ردى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :new2:


----------



## My Rock (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الايه التى تتحدث عن الطيور التى لها اربع ارجل*



the searcher قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> عزيزى my rock
> انا معك ان الايه تتحدث عن الحشرات اوك
> ولكن هل الحشرات لها اربع ارجل؟
> ...


 
من جديد يا صديقي تقع في خطأ اخر لعدم تركيزك في قرأة النص
لكن دعنا نقرأ العدد من جديد:
*Lev 11:20* وَكُلُّ دَبِيبِ الطَّيْرِ الْمَاشِي عَلَى ارْبَعٍ. فَهُوَ مَكْرُوهٌ لَكُمْ.

بكل وضوح, الحشرات التي تمشي على اربعة
فما اكثر هذه الحشرات التي تمشي على اربعة و تقفز بأثنين اخرين





> وشكرا لاعتبارى صديق لكم وارجو ان تكون الحوارات هادفه
> انا والله ابحث عن الحقيقة
> وشكرا


 
صدقني صديق و عزيز ايضا
سعيد جدا ببحثك و اسلوبك المهذب
الرب يبارك حياتك

سلام و نعمة


----------



## My Rock (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الايه التى تتحدث عن الطيور التى لها اربع ارجل*



مسلم موحد قال:


> لماذا حذف ردى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :new2:


 
لماذا لم نحذف رد الاخ the searcher الذي محتوى رده يشبه محتواك لكن طرحه بأسلوب مهذب سائلا و مستفسرا لا متهجما و محظر خلاصة جاهزة مثلك
الى متى ستضل على هذا الاسلوب؟
لن تخسر شئ لو اتبعت اسلوب افضل في النقاش
على اي حال, كل ما ذكر في ردك تم الاجابة عليه

يا ريت بقى نترك الموضوع من هذه الردود الفارغة يا صديقي
سلام و نعمة


----------



## مسلم موحد (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الايه التى تتحدث عن الطيور التى لها اربع ارجل*



My Rock قال:


> من جديد يا صديقي تقع في خطأ اخر لعدم تركيزك في قرأة النص
> لكن دعنا نقرأ العدد من جديد:
> *Lev 11:20* وَكُلُّ دَبِيبِ الطَّيْرِ الْمَاشِي عَلَى ارْبَعٍ. فَهُوَ مَكْرُوهٌ لَكُمْ.
> 
> ...




لايوجد أى حشرات تمشى على اربع كل الحشرات تستعمل الستة ارجل  هل رأيت فى حياتك جراد يمشى على اربع؟

ياريت تدلونا على أى مرجع علمى يقول بذلك.



> الى متى ستضل على هذا الاسلوب؟
> لن تخسر شئ لو اتبعت اسلوب افضل في النقاش


لا ادرى عما تتكلم  انا كل ما فعلته هو اننى سألت

سؤالى مرة اخرى بعد الحذف مرتين:

لماذا تم استثناء الجراد من الحشرات التى تمشى على اربع:
أولا لايوجد حشرات تمشى على اربع.
  ثانيا الجراد لا يمشى على اربع فهو غير داخل فى التحريم من الأصل.



> وَكُلُّ دَبِيبِ الطَّيْرِ الْمَاشِي عَلَى ارْبَعٍ. فَهُوَ مَكْرُوهٌ لَكُمْ.
> 
> بكل وضوح, الحشرات التي تمشي على اربعة
> فما اكثر هذه الحشرات التي تمشي على اربعة و تقفز بأثنين اخرين


ياريت حضرتك تذكر لنا خمسه من هذه الحشرات الكثيره التى تمشى على اربعه و تقفز بإثنتين.


أعلم انه سيتم حذف الرد و اعلم ايضا انه سيتم اغلاق الموضوع  كالعاده


----------



## استفانوس (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الايه التى تتحدث عن الطيور التى لها اربع ارجل*

لقد اجبنا عليك
 وعليك ان تفهم منهجية الكتاب المقدس وكيف يفسر
وبعدها تفضل واسأل​


> أعلم انه سيتم حذف الرد و اعلم ايضا انه سيتم اغلاق الموضوع كالعاده


بدون استهزاء واحترم نفسك ​


----------



## jim_halim (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الايه التى تتحدث عن الطيور التى لها اربع ارجل*

 سلام و نعمة .. 

بالنسبة لسؤال حضرتك : 





> ياريت حضرتك تذكر لنا خمسه من هذه الحشرات الكثيره التى تمشى على اربعه و تقفز بإثنتين.





في حشرة  من أشهر الحشرات التي تقفز علي الإطلاق و هو بالنسبة لحجمه أحسن حشرة تقفز لأطول مسافة 
هي حشرة أسمها froghopper 

و الحشرة دي عندها 6 رجلين .. لكنها بتمشي علي أربعة فعلاً و بتنط بالرجلين الخلفيين 

When it is not jumping, the spittle bug uses its smaller forelegs to move around as it drags its hind legs.

 و هو ماشي .. بيمشي علي 4 و الرجلين الخلفيين بيبقوا مش باينين : 







لكن لما بييجي ينط بيفرد رجليه الورانيين و ينط بيهم ( و في مقالة كاملة عن أن رجليه الخلفيين هما اللي بينط بيهم Morphology and action of the hind leg joints controlling jumping in froghopper insects

و شكل النطة : 











​

و حشرة أخري في غاية الشهرة تستخدم أربعة أرجل أمامية للمشي , و رجلان طويلتان خلفيتان للوثب هي حشرة الجراد بمختلف أنواعها .. 

راجع هذا التشريح العلمي للجراد .. حيث مذكور أن الأقدام الخلفية متحورة في الشكل عن الأقدام الأمامية و أستخدامها الأساسي هو القفز

  Although the three pairs of legs have the same component parts, the hind pair, adapted for

 jumping, are much larger than the first and second pair and bear more distinctive features






و بحث آخر يذكر أنه الأربع أرجل الأمامية تستخدم للمشي و الرجلان الخلفيتان تستخدم للقفز :

 The abdomen region  consists of the wings, tympanum, spiracles, and two pairs of legs. The large back legs are used for jumping while the small front legs are used for walking.




​
و يقول هنا (  وكل دبيب الطير الماشي على أربع . فهو مكروه لكم

21 إلا هذا تأكلونه من جميع دبيب الطير الماشي على أربع : ما له كراعان فوق رجليه يثب بهما على الأرض  ) 

لاحظ أنه ميز ( رجليه ) و ( كراعان ) .. رجليه بالجمع أي 4 , و كراعان إثنان اللي هما نجدهم في الجراد اللي واقع تحت هذا التصنيف بالفعل .. 


و أنا آسف جداً لكن وقتي و طبيعة أني غير متخصص في هذه المسائل لم يسمحوا بأني أبحث لك عن حشرات أكثر .. 
 لكني أعتقد إني لو بحثت سأجد أكثر .

و شكراً ليك​


----------



## مسلم موحد (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الايه التى تتحدث عن الطيور التى لها اربع ارجل*

شكرا استاذ جيم على ذوقك و ادبك فى الحوار
حضرتك قلت رجلين يعنى  جمع لكن الحقيقة ان رجلين هى مثنى و ليس جمع  و الجمع أرجل.

لو ممكن تضع لنا رابط الابحاث التى ذكرتها حتى تعم الفائدة.

و شكرا لك  مرة أخرى


----------



## jim_halim (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الايه التى تتحدث عن الطيور التى لها اربع ارجل*

سلام و نعمة .. 



> شكرا استاذ جيم على ذوقك و ادبك فى الحوار



شكراً ليك علي ذوقك و ربنا يديم المحبة 



> حضرتك قلت رجلين يعنى جمع لكن الحقيقة ان رجلين هى مثنى و ليس جمع و الجمع أرجل.



فعلاً عندك حق , أعتذر عن هذا الخطأ غير المقصود .. 

و إن كان لا يزال هناك تفرقة بين نوعين من الأرجل ( الأرجل ) و ( الكراعان ) .. 

و الأهم أنه هنا يكون بالفعل قال أن الحشرات لها ستة أرجل , ( الماشي علي اربع) , ( ما له كراعان فوق رجليه ) و خص إثنان منهم بوصف مميز و هو شيء صحيح لأنه بالفعل في الغلب يكون هناك أربعة أرجل متشابهة في الحشرة و رجلين مختلفان

إذا العدد الإجمالي للأرجل هو ستة . و ليست هناك مشكلة .

The key part of the verse is the phrase "above their feet jointed legs." The Hebrew uses two different words to de***ibe the "feet" (regel) and "legs" (kera). What the verse says is that these insects walk on four "feet" (their anterior four short legs), with an additional two "legs" that are used for jumping. Therefore, all six appendages are de***ibed.

---------- 

هذا تفسير , و هناك تفسير آخر يقول أن مصطلح ( يدب علي أربع ) المقصود به أنه يمشي علي الأرض و ليس المقصود به عدد الأرجل بالتحديد .

بدليل أن اليهود كانوا بياكلوا الجراد , و الجراد ده كان منظر مألوف بشدة بالنسبة لهم , و بكل تأكيد كانوا يعرفون أن الجراد له ستة أرجل.. دول كانوا بياكلوه .. و مع ذلك لم يعترض أحد و لم يجد أحد غرابة في أن يتم وصف الجراد ب ( الماشي علي أربع ) .. و في الغالب هذا لأنهم فهموا المراد بالحديث و هو أنه يمشي ( يدب ) علي الأرض .. 

--------


و في النهاية أنتظر مثلك رأي و تفسير من له علم أكثر من الأساتذة الأفاضل المشرفين و الزملاء في المنتدي .. 


-----

و بالنسبة للروابط : 

http://www.wygisc.uwyo.edu/grasshopper/ghparts.htm

http://www.geocities.com/garrah18/grasshopper.html

http://jeb.biologists.org/cgi/content/abstract/209/23/4607?ck=nck

http://www.cbc.ca/health/story/2003/07/30/frog_hopper030730.html

http://jeb.biologists.org/cgi/content/abstract/209/23/4622

و أنا لقيت رابط مطروح فيها هذا السؤال و إجابته و لكن بالإنجليزية  و بصراحة أنا وجدت الإجابة و التفسير مقنع علي الأقل بالنسبة لي .. و هو لا يخرج كثيراً عن ما تفضل الزملاء بقولة من قبل .. 

الرابط هو :

http://www.tektonics.org/af/buglegs.html​


----------



## My Rock (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الايه التى تتحدث عن الطيور التى لها اربع ارجل*



مسلم موحد قال:


> لايوجد أى حشرات تمشى على اربع كل الحشرات تستعمل الستة ارجل هل رأيت فى حياتك جراد يمشى على اربع؟
> 
> ياريت تدلونا على أى مرجع علمى يقول بذلك.


 
كالعادة, يأتي لنا مسلم لا علم و لا معرفة ليكذب بما يشاء كيف يعاكس الكتاب المقدس

هناك العديد من الحشرات التي تمشي على اربع ارجل و اذكر لك البعض منها للقضاء على هذه الشبهة

نبدأ بال Grasshopper
و خير صورة توضيحية هي:





اضافة الى دليل نصي:

 
The Legs: The long hind legs are used for hopping. The short front legs are used to hold prey and to walk. 
​
فهمت ولا نترجم؟
طيب نترجم,
الارجل: الارجل الخلفية الطويلة تستعمل للقفز. الأرجل الامامية القصير تستعمل للأمساك بالفريسة و المشي

اسمعك تطلب المصدر؟
هذا المصدر: http://www.greenville.k12.ny.us/elem/brady_s/grasshoppers/GH_facts.htm


الان نأتي الى ال praying mantis
و خير صورة توضيحية:





أضافة الى دليل نصي:​The two front most raptorial legs are used for capturing and seizing prey.  The lower tibia of the legs has sharp spines, which aid in pinching the prey to keep it still.  These spines fold up into the femur to create a "jackknife" effect, which gives the mantis its distinctive praying position.  The upper coxa functions as a shoulder connecting the femur and the tibia to the mantids body.  If either of these limbs is lost, the mantid will die (Sargent 6). 

 The four other legs are used in climbing, walking and leaping.  During the nymph 
molting stages, these legs can regenerate if lost, and are often replaced by slightly smaller limbs.  Adult mantids do not have the ability to regenerate limbs (Sargent 6). ​فهمت ولا نترجم؟
طيب نترجم,
الأرجل المامية تستعمل لاصطياد و احاطة الفريسة....

الارجل البقية (الاربعة طبعا) تستعمل للتسلق و المشي و الوثب

اسمعك تطلب المصدر من جديد؟
هذا هو المصدر: http://www.colostate.edu/Depts/Entomology/courses/en507/papers_1999/feldman.htm

هناك الكثير من الادلة الاخرى و التعمق العلمي ايضا, لكن لا الموضوع يستاهل و انت يا مسلم موحد تستهال الرد المفصل لانك بكل وقاحة تريد التشكيك لا البحث عن الحقيقة
و على اي حال من الاحوال, اتينا لك بالحشرات التي تمشي على الاربع, حتلف و تدور من جديد؟​​​​


----------



## answer me muslims (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الايه التى تتحدث عن الطيور التى لها اربع ارجل*

فالجراد يدب على اربع ارجل ومنه من له اشبه بكلابتين اماميتين وظيفتهم كاليدين في الانسان واليكي صور واضحه:










اما في الصوره التاليه فان الطرفين الخارجيين من عند فمها فليست بارجل للدب عليها وانما لها استعمال اليدين في الانسان كلابات حتى وان دبت عليها ولكن هذا ليس استعمالها الرئيسي كانسان يحبوا هل نقول ان له لربع ارجل





سعات يجى اخ مسلم جاهل يقول لك هل الجراد من الطيور؟
*فهو جهل  مسيحي اسلامي علمي .*
*اولا اسلامي : لانه لا يعلم ان كلمة طير شملة الحشرات في القران .*
*ثانيا علمي لانك لا تعلم متى خرج علم الاحياء وتصنيف الحشرات والطيور والثديات .....ألخ *

*واليك حديث شريف عن الذباب يقول:*​*‏**حدثنا ‏ ‏قتيبة ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏إسماعيل بن جعفر ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عتبة بن مسلم ‏ ‏مولى ‏ ‏بني تيم ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عبيد بن حنين ‏ ‏مولى ‏ ‏بني زريق ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي هريرة ‏ ‏رضي الله عنه **‏ *
*‏أن رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏إذا وقع الذباب في إناء أحدكم فليغمسه كله ثم ليطرحه فإن في أحد جناحيه شفاء وفي الآخر داءوجاء في فتح الباري يشرح البخاري *
*‏قيل سمي ذبابا لكثرة حركته واضطرابه , وقد أخرج أبو يعلى عن ابن عمر مرفوعا " عمر الذباب أربعون ليلة , والذباب كله في النار إلا النحل " وسنده لا بأس به , وأخرجه ابن عدي دون أوله من وجه آخر ضعيف , قال الجاحظ : كونه في النار ليس تعذيبا له , بل ليعذب أهل النار به . قال الجوهري : يقال إنه ليس شيء من الطيور يلغ إلا الذباب . وقال أفلاطون : الذباب أحرص الأشياء , حتى إنه يلقي نفسه في كل شيء ولو كان فيه هلاكه . ويتولد من العفونة . ولا جفن للذبابة لصغر حدقتها , والجفن يصقل الحدقة , فالذبابة تصقل بيديها فلا تزال تمسح عينيها . ومن عجيب أمره أن رجيعه يقع على الثوب الأسود أبيض وبالعكس . وأكثر ما يظهر في أماكن العفونة , ومبدأ خلقه منها ثم من التوالد . وهو من أكثر الطيور سفادا , ربما بقي عامة اليوم على الأنثى . ويحكى أن بعض الخلفاء سأل الشافعي : لأي علة خلق الذباب ؟ فقال : مذلة للملوك . وكانت ألحت عليه ذبابة , فقال الشافعي : سألني ولم يكن عندي جواب فاستنبطته من الهيئة الحاصلة . وقال أبو محمد المالقي : ذباب الناس يتولد من الزبل . وإن أخذ الذباب الكبير فقطعت رأسها وحك بجسدها الشعرة التي في الجفن حكا شديدا أبرأته وكذا داء الثعلب . وإن مسح لسعة الزنبور بالذباب سكن الوجع . ‏*

*وبعيدا عن الحديث والايه وما يحملاه من فكر عجيب ولكن ما اردت ان اوضحه لك انه تقسيم الكائنات وعلم الاحياء هو علم بشري اجتهد فيه الانسان ليصنف الكائنات طبقا لصفاتها .*


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الايه التى تتحدث عن الطيور التى لها اربع ارجل*


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الايه التى تتحدث عن الطيور التى لها اربع ارجل*

هذه كلها حشرات باربع ارجل


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الايه التى تتحدث عن الطيور التى لها اربع ارجل*


----------



## Basilius (26 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الايه التى تتحدث عن الطيور التى لها اربع ارجل*

بعد كلام الاساتذة السابق 
فعلا هناك بعض الحشرات لها تحورات في الارجل فيما يعرف ب " تحورات الارجل في الحشرات " 
ومثال على ذلك 
ما ذكرة السيد روك " حشرة فرس النبي " باسمها التجاري praying mantis 
و نضيف اسمها العلمي SN :- sphodromantis sp >>> العام لكل انواع فرس النبي 
و مثلا يوجد النوع المعروف منة في مصر وهو فرس النبي الكبير ذو البقعتين و اللي اسمة 
sphodromantis bioclautis ( على ما افتكر و اتمنى ان لا تخونني الذاكرة " بقالي سنين متخرج بقى ")

و الرجل الامامية تحورت لارجل قنص فاستطالت منطقة الفخذ و التيبيا و انتهت باسنان قوية تساعد على قنص الفريسة ... وطبعا بتمشي على اربع ارجل 



و ايضا (كمثال على التحورات ) هناك تحورات للارجل مثل ارجل الحفر في حشرة ال 
SN :- Gryllotalpae Gryllotalpae 
عائلة ال Gryllotalpadae 



 ومثال ما ذكر السيد رك ايضا عن ال  Grasshopper 
 وهي عموما مثل ارجل القفر في الجراد و النطاط من عائلة ال Acrididae 
ومنها الجراد الصحراوي و المصري و النطاطات 
حيث تحورت الارجل الخلفية و استطالت بدرجة كبيرة لتكون ارجل قفز


----------



## My Rock (26 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الايه التى تتحدث عن الطيور التى لها اربع ارجل*

يدوم صليبكم يا ابطال
الاخ طارح الشبهة و مساعده مسلم موحد, كانوا يواضبون على الموضوع و الرد فيه
لكن عجبي لا نرى اي رد و قد مضى 3 ايام على ردنا بالدليل و البرهان على الموضوع...

اتمنى انهم تعلموا درس صغير...


----------



## Dark_Angel2008 (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الايه التى تتحدث عن الطيور التى لها اربع ارجل*

 سلام و نعمة للجميع مشكورين على الموضوع


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الايه التى تتحدث عن الطيور التى لها اربع ارجل*

صاحب هذا الموضوع الي فتح اين ذهب؟؟


----------



## My Rock (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الايه التى تتحدث عن الطيور التى لها اربع ارجل*



ana 100 100 قال:


> صاحب هذا الموضوع الي فتح اين ذهب؟؟


 

لعله ذهب ليسأل صفحات المواقع التي نقل منها :yaka:


----------



## man4truth (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الايه التى تتحدث عن الطيور التى لها اربع ارجل*

*اتمنى ان يكون صاحب السؤال قد استفاد*​


----------



## ghaleb aldaoud (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الايه التى تتحدث عن الطيور التى لها اربع ارجل*

لكل داء دواء يسنطب به         الا الغباوة اعيت من يداويها


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الايه التى تتحدث عن الطيور التى لها اربع ارجل*



My Rock قال:


> لعله ذهب ليسأل صفحات المواقع التي نقل منها :yaka:


 
هو سوف يذهب الى المنتديات الاسلامية لتساعده
كثير من المواضيع تفتح بالمنتديات الاسلامية " ارجوكم ساعدوني "
لما تدخل تلاقيه كاتب موضوع يريد رد على موضوع هو مش عارفه وبعدين يردو ويومين ويغلق الموضوع
وربما نقل الموضوع لهم فكانت صدمة لهم وما ساعدوه ( هو يبحث عن احد يساعده ):11_1_211v:   يا مسلم راجع اكويس قبل ما تسال


----------



## اغريغوريوس (16 أكتوبر 2009)

ربنا يباركم الرد فادني كتير


----------



## tasoni queena (17 أكتوبر 2009)

رائع 
الشبهة دى اترد عليها مية مرة

بس نقول ايه فى الافلاس الاسلامى​


----------



## lion007 (17 أكتوبر 2009)

مع كل احترماتي
غريب و الله تجيبون بما تهوى انفسكم و تقولون انكم اقنعتم المسلمين لدلكك لم تتم اضافة اي رد من طرفهم هههه
المشكل يا اخوة العروبة انكم تعطوا اجوبة غير منطقية و تدافعون عنها،،
بعد قراءتي لكل الردود كل المسيحيون يتكلمون عن الحشرات التي لها 4 ارجل ،، 
حسنا لا تنسوا ايتكم
وكل دبيب الطير الماشي على أربع فهو مكروه لكم

ادن هل الحشرات الماشية على 6 ارجل غير مكروهة لكم ام مادا ؟؟
مع العلم ان هناك العديد من الحشرات دات 6 ارجل مسمومة  و ...و  ...

المرجو الاجابة بمنطقية لاني انا شخصيا لم اقتنع باي رد من الصفحات التلاث لا ردود المسلمين و لا النصارى.
اريد رد منطقي و غير تافه مشكورين .


----------



## NEW_MAN (17 أكتوبر 2009)

lion007 قال:


> المشكل يا اخوة العروبة انكم تعطوا اجوبة غير منطقية و تدافعون عنها،،
> بعد قراءتي لكل الردود كل المسيحيون يتكلمون عن الحشرات التي لها 4 ارجل ،،
> حسنا لا تنسوا ايتكم
> وكل دبيب الطير الماشي على أربع فهو مكروه لكم
> ...


 
ويوحنا هذا كان لباسه من وبر الابل وعلى حقويه منطقة من جلد. *وكان طعامه جرادا وعسلا بريا.*
(متى 3: 4)

(وكان يوحنا يلبس وبر الابل ومنطقة من جلد على حقويه* ويأكل جرادا وعسلا بريا*.)
(مرقس 1: 6)
 ​


----------



## lion007 (17 أكتوبر 2009)

وكان طعامه جرادا وعسلا بريا.

حسنا فانا شخصيا اكل الجراد ،،
لكن سؤالي واااضح مادا عن الحشرات الاخرى التي لا تتوفر على 4 ارجل  ما دامت ليست مكروهة لكم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 أكتوبر 2009)

lion007 قال:


> وكان طعامه جرادا وعسلا بريا.
> 
> حسنا فانا شخصيا اكل الجراد ،،
> لكن سؤالي واااضح مادا عن الحشرات الاخرى التي لا تتوفر على 4 ارجل  ما دامت ليست مكروهة لكم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟





رجاء بلاش خروج عن الموضوع 

موضوعك كان شبهه وتم الرد عليها بكل الوسائل والطرق حتى اغقناها ادلة

فلا تغير الموضوع 

إذا كنت ترى اى خطأ تعالى به الى هنا 

القسم هنا للشبهات والرد عليها ليست فى الأسئلة العامة

مع العلم انه يوجد اجابة ولكن ليكون القسم منظما اكثر


----------



## NEW_MAN (17 أكتوبر 2009)

lion007 قال:


> وكان طعامه جرادا وعسلا بريا.
> 
> حسنا فانا شخصيا اكل الجراد ،،
> لكن سؤالي واااضح مادا عن الحشرات الاخرى التي لا تتوفر على 4 ارجل ما دامت ليست مكروهة لكم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 

يا عزيزي 

الموضوع كان للرد على التساؤل ما هو دبيب الطير الذي له اربع ارجل 

(لكن سائر دبيب الطير الذي له اربع ارجل فهو مكروه لكم.)
(لاويين 11: 23)

هذا السؤال تم الرد عليه .

سؤالك عن التحليل والتحريم مختلف تماما ، عن الموضوع .
برجاء الالتزام بسياق الموضوع ، وهو :

ليس المقصود ب ( دبيب الطير ) هو الطيور فقط ، ولكن هل الحشرات التي تطير تقع ضمن ( دبيب الطير الذي له اربع ارجل ) نعم ام لا ؟؟؟

هذا هو الموضوع ، هل لديك مداخلة فيه تفضل ، اي تشتيت للموضوع سيتم حذفه .


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*بالإضافة الى ان الشبههة لا تتكلم اصلا على الطيور المعروفة بأسمها ولكن الدبيب وهى الحشرات 
احب ان اضيف ايضا سحق الكتاب المقدس لكل القائلين  بالخطأ حتى فى الفهم الخاطئ للأية المقدسة وهى كالآتى 

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,252622,00.html

**




*
*
**LONDON  —  Webbed feet run in Stumpy's family, but a rare mutation has left the eight-day-old duckling with two nearly full-sized legs behind the two he runs on.*
*Nicky Janaway, a duck farmer in New Forest, Hampshire, 95 miles southwest of London, unveiled the duckling to reporters on Saturday.*
*"It was absolutely bizarre. I was thinking 'he's got too many legs' and I kept counting 'one, two, three, four,'" Janaway said.*
*Stumpy would probably not survive in the wild, but Janaway, who runs the Warrawee Duck Farm in New Forest says he is doing well.*
*"He's eating and surviving so far and he is running about with those extra legs acting like stabilizers," Janaway said.*
*The mutation is rare, but cases have been recorded across the world. One duckling named Jake was born in Queensland, Australia, in 2002 with four legs but died soon after*.​ 

http://www.ananova.com/news/story/sm_1414083.html







*Four-legged chicken*                             A Romanian farmer is hoping to make a fortune after a chicken was born with four working legs.




*
*
*Doru Grigoras said: "Think of all the extra chicken drumsticks you can get off a chicken with four legs instead of two."*

*He is planning to keep the black feathered chick until it grows up at his smallholding in Dambau and then breed it to produce more four-legged birds.*

*If the breeding is successful he will sell the chickens to a fast food chain, and if not he says the chick could still make him a fortune through advertising.*

*Grigoras added: "Everyone from around the region wants to come to see my chicken. Apart from its extra legs it looks perfectly healthy, although it eats a lot for such a small bird," the daily newspaper 7 Plus reported.*​​


----------

